# Lenox



## jkent (May 12, 2015)

Here is one I picked up at Memory Lane this year.
Don't know much about it, But it is a cool bike.


----------



## rlhender (May 12, 2015)

I had a bike exactly like that one not to long ago. 

Rick


----------



## carlitos60 (May 12, 2015)

Very Nice Pick!!!
Love the Seat; What Brand is It!!!


----------



## filmonger (May 13, 2015)

You may already have seen this ...But if not here you go.

Circa 1910

















1917 American Agriculturist Farm Directory





1922 Bronx NY Mirror


----------



## hoofhearted (May 13, 2015)

*Joe ... how about showing a foto of those beautiful, edged head cups ?*


...... thanks ....


....... patric


----------



## jkent (May 13, 2015)

hoofhearted said:


> *Joe ... how about showing a foto of those beautiful, edged head cups ?*
> 
> 
> ...... thanks ....
> ...





Will do later this evening.
So from what I gather this would date somewhere between 1895-1923
Or was this brand possibly built after 1923 as well?
Geo L. Minor was just a distributor of these brands correct?
The Lenox was not just a house brand?
JKent


----------



## chitown (May 13, 2015)

Great example of a 100 year old private labeled machine. It is a unique frame with the fat lower fender bridge that is straight if I recall, similar to Miami fat bridges but the Miami bridges have a graceful arc to them. The other neat feature is the head tube joints aren't flush but smoothed/feathered with a some kind of filler or brazing. It's subtle feathering but it isn't quite like say a Columbia of the same design. 

Anytime I see a teens private labeled bike from NY my first thought is HP Snyder. Seeing as how Minor carried several manufacturers frames, I would think he would want to have the highest profit margin on his own branded bike, so buying local frames saves on freight costs which was a huge portion of the cost of goods sold in those days.

eta: What brand rear hub is that?


----------



## jkent (May 13, 2015)

Here are some pictures that have been requested.


----------



## jkent (May 13, 2015)

I can not make out anything on the seat. if anyone has an Idea I would welcome your opinion.
Morrow rear hub but can not make out anything on the hub it's self.
I have never seen a rear drop stand like this, kind of unusual.
Rear fender bridge is curved. The bike has one Torrington Script pedal on it but the other is mismatched and would like to find a match to it if anyone has a loose one laying around for sale. Funds are available.
And Thanks for all of the info and interest in the bike.
Jkent


----------



## filmonger (May 14, 2015)

Guessing that the name originates around this guy...what do you think?


----------

